# 65 chevelle convt



## Cut4fun (Feb 22, 2006)

My 80's project car. old grainy pits, guess I need to update to some digital pits. 65-283 PG.
http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=26806&d=1127070685
http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=26805&d=1127070591


----------



## Jumper (Feb 24, 2006)

This brought back memories-my Dad had a 1965 Chevelle Malibu bought from Don Wheaton Chev Olds on Whyte Ave in Edmonton, spring 1965. This was a fairly swanky set of wheels in those days. Really 1960's, dark turquoise with a light turquoise interior 230/powerglide. Is yours a 283, or is the engine something else out of a later Chevy??


----------



## Cut4fun (Feb 25, 2006)

Original motor that came off the line and sold new with 283 with a power glide, rebuilt motor with 89k and it has about 110k total miles now. Have owned it since 1981.


----------



## hillbillycycles (Mar 3, 2006)

Nice car, Cut4Fun. A buddy of mine had a '65 hardtop when we were teenagers. Really nice ride.

My father had a 1969 SS Chevelle convertible when I was about five. That's the one I wish I had back now.


----------

